# Should I have come off Prednisolone gradually (after 4 weeks usage)?



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

I have been on 25mg pred daily for past 4-5 weeks and stopped on Sunday after BFN. I did not cut down partly because I didn't think I needed to after 4-5 weeks, but also because I only have 25mg tablets and it felt a bit of a faff to be trying to cut them into smaller pieces!

I have had headache (persistent although not unbearable) for the past two days and today I also feel very hot - don't think I actually have a fever/temperature, but I def don't feel 'right' in myself. 

Is it likely that I am suffering withdrawal from the steroids? How long can I expect it to take before the symptoms subside?
Assuming I don't get any worse, is it Ok to just go 'cold turkey' like this, or should I try to cut down properly for the next week or so?

I did a quick Google search and I don't have any vomiting/nausea etc, so I assume I am not dangerously affected, but just wanted to double check really...

Your assistance appreciated, many thanks
Suitcase
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Suitcase,

Anyone on steroids for longer than 3 weeks at higher than physiological doses (>7.5mg per day prednisolone equivalent) is advised to reduce them gradually to prevent development of acute adrenal insufficiency. So to answer the question then yes you ideally should have weaned off them and what you are now experiencing is a withdrawal syndrome linked to the rapid fall in steroid levels. If you had acute insufficiency then you would know about it  so are probably okay in that respect but the withdrawal could last for a good few days still. Depends whether or not you can cope with the symptoms or not as to whether you should restart at a lower dose again. I'm assuming that your clinic advised you to stop right away rather than reduce?

So sorry about the recent BFN   Take care hun  

Maz x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Maz

Actually I didn't talk to my clinic about it....I was pretty upset by the BFN and haven't really wanted to talk to anyone - being a bit head in the sand I'm afraid  

The symptoms are not too bad - mostly mild headache and feeling a bit flushed/hot...I was worried I was coming down with swine flu until I remembered the steroids! So now I know that's what it is, I'll just stick it out and hope it doesn't last too much longer

Thanks again for the help,
Suitcase
x


----------

